# Aydın



## cherine

Hi,

I'm sorry if my question is a bit stupid, but I need to check whether the name Aydın is female or male. In Egypt, we have a similar name (Aytin), which is believed to be taken from Turkish, and it's a girl's name. I need to check before referring to an author with the wrong grammatical gender. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## peptidoglycan

As far as I know, it is a unisex name, that is to say, it can be used for both females and males.


----------



## cherine

Oh!  Thank you very much, peptidoglycan.

On more question, please: is the "d" pronounced like a "t" or a "real" d?


----------



## peptidoglycan

d is pronounced "d", as is written.


----------



## Rallino

I've never heard of an Aydın who is a girl, myself. So if you need to guess, _male_ would be a safe bet. The "d" is prounced like in English.


----------



## cherine

Thank you, guys. 
I was going for the male, myself too  The topic I have rarely -if ever- saw women writing (about Ottoman manuscripts and vakf).


----------



## murattug

select cinsiyeti, count(*) from aday_kimlik where adi="AYDIN" GROUP BY  cinsiyeti;

Result: 146 male, 6 female (from 57939 students)


----------



## shafaq

cherine said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Egypt, we have a similar name (Aytin), which is believed to be taken from Turkish, and it's a girl's name.


Yes!It is a girls only name in Turkish mean "woman with a white and brilliant skin like a moon".       
It is spelt as Ayten and pronounced as آيْـتـَـنْ.
Ay=moon
Ten=skin


----------



## cherine

The meaning is beautiful  Thank you, Shafaq.

But you say it's a "girls only name", while the others said it's unisex (with a male predominance).  But I think I'll still go with the male version because, as I said, the topic is mostly dealt with by male researchers.

Thanks again.


----------



## murattug

Ayten is girls only name
Aydın is (in my opinion) boys only name
.


----------



## cherine

Ah, so there are two? I thought the Arabic forum "Ayten" is kind of a rendering of the Turkish Aydın.
Thank you


----------



## murattug

TDK Güncel Türkçe Sözlük

Ten: 1. Cilt
        2. Vücut

Aydın: 1. Işık alan, ışıklı
          2. ... münevver, entellektüel

interestingly, "münevver" is a girl name.


----------



## Gemmenita

Aydın is a boy name.


----------



## cherine

Thank you for the confirmation, everyone.


----------

